# Round Trip on the Carolinian



## Long Train Runnin' (Aug 13, 2009)

After reading a few trip reports for the same route, and after my experience I learned its a really hard train to write a report about since everything was pretty mundane. I wrote a report for both directions, but decided it was to bland to post.

This trip was supposed to have happened in April, but CSX track work put a stop to that. We moved the trip to August 2nd-8th. We would be in coach both ways.

I will share with you my photos from the trip. Heading down it rained almost the whole ride, meaning taking decent pictures was impossible. There are more from the northbound journey.







This photo is bad, but the subject is interesting, to the left you can see an Acela train set in the Philly yard with its nose cone off. I knew they could be removed for mechanical repairs it was just neat to see with my own eyes. Although from a photographers stand point its not worthy to be posted. Since the pole is obstructing part of it from view. Cut me some slack 






We met the Piedmont at a station because we were at that point about 15 minutes late. The Piedmont is made up of its own set of equipment nothing like anything else in the Amtrak fleet.






Not Amtrak related but interesting if your in the Smokey Mountains area would be the Little River Lumber Company R.R. Museum it was very well done and had some equipment.






Same locomotive as before this angle is looking out from the cab.






Got my family to agree to a little railfanning while we were in Knoxville, TN. This was a Norfolk Southern Mixed freight that provided a fun chase through town.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Aug 13, 2009)

Caught up with the train which stopped so switches could be set for it proceed through the yard. This shot was particularly difficult for me to get, but the GP-38 High Hood is my absolute favorite locomotive, so I could not miss the opportunity to photograph it. The train is moving at a slow speed at this point, me running down the shoulder of a road trying to get far enough ahead of it to get a shot. This is the result.






Was happy to find the L&N passenger station in Knoxville with a sign still hanging. I was glad I could send this back to AU's own Bill Haithcoat, because he as an amazing knowledge of the L&N, and has been a gracious enough to help me gain a better understanding of the Pre-Amtrak world. Thanks again Bill.






The Norfolk Southern Sevier Yard in Knoxville not much happening there today only storing tank cars.






Back on Amtrak. Just boarded and was settling in for the 704 mile journey back home.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Aug 13, 2009)

Having lunch in the cafe car, when I noticed we were on a pretty good curve providing with a view of the locomotive, and baggage car.






Two CSX GP-40s sitting idle in a yard somewhere in North Carolina.






Going toward DC Potomac river crossing.






Better sweeping curve shot coming into Washington.






Broke my rule of not taking pictures in major stations for this one. It was the Corridor Clipper coupled to the Pacific Patrol car sitting idle in Washington Union station. I saw the Pacific Patrol car last summer in Denver, had never seen the Corridor Clipper. What's the clipper for?






Some VRE power at the VRE shops I am guessing.






Night came to a close after taking NJT back to Metropark and our car. They are redoing the station, found this nice new mural a NJT ALP-46 and an Acela Power car/HHP-8 hard to say for sure. Either I thought it was a neat mural.

Thanks for viewing my stuff. Sorry it was not 1000% Amtrak, but all rail related. This is my first attempt at a photographic trip report, I admit not the best because the weather was foul for photography in both directions. Please feel free to critique my shots as it will help me get better in the future. If anyone wants the text reports just say so. They are written just didn't feel like boring everyone. :lol: :lol:

Thank you so much

Steve

Additional photos can be found Here

Sorry to triple post could only put some many photos in each post.


----------



## cpamtfan (Aug 13, 2009)

Nice stuff! I saw the CC Tuesday in NYP on a special train. The car is a rebuilt Amfleet car and is used for technical stuff usually on the NEC, but it has been seen in the Midwest (usually Michigan line) and MBTA used it once. The car features built in windows on one end and a pantograph. The car it was attached to was probably the Pacific Command (10021) which was a Heritage 10-6 Sleeper turned crew dorm, and is now used for Amtrak high ups. That is a nice mural(with a Acela power car), but maybe for some hype they should have put a ALP46 in Amtrak colors :lol: !


----------



## AlanB (Aug 13, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> We met the Piedmont at a station because we were at that point about 15 minutes late. The Piedmont is made up of its own set of equipment nothing like anything else in the Amtrak fleet.


That would be because North Carolina owns those cars, not Amtrak.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 13, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> Broke my rule of not taking pictures in major stations for this one. It was the Corridor Clipper coupled to the Pacific Patrol car sitting idle in Washington Union station. I saw the Pacific Patrol car last summer in Denver, had never seen the Corridor Clipper. What's the clipper for?


It would be for moving along the corridor at a good clip. :lol:

It's a track geometry car.



Long Train Runnin said:


> Some VRE power at the VRE shops I am guessing.


That looks like Amtrak's yard there. Did you shoot that picture north of WAS or south of WAS?



Long Train Runnin said:


> Sorry to triple post could only put some many photos in each post.


Actually it's much better to make multiple posts with pictures, rather than putting them all in one post.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Aug 14, 2009)

AlanB said:


> It would be for moving along the corridor at a good clip. :lol:
> It's a track geometry car.


Oh wow cool, is it just a converted Amfleet?



AlanB said:


> That looks like Amtrak's yard there. Did you shoot that picture north of WAS or south of WAS?


I took the shot north of Washington which means it was probably an Amtrak shop. Right?



AlanB said:


> Actually it's much better to make multiple posts with pictures, rather than putting them all in one post.


Oh okay it started as one long post then it gave me an error about to many pictures in one post, so I broke them up to fit.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for the pics,Im sure lots of members would enjoy your trip report to accompany the pics!


----------



## AlanB (Aug 14, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > It would be for moving along the corridor at a good clip. :lol:
> ...


I don't remember if that was an Amfleet or a former Metroliner car, although they are similar cars anyhow. Someone else may know better.



Long Train Runnin said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > That looks like Amtrak's yard there. Did you shoot that picture north of WAS or south of WAS?
> ...


Yup.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Aug 14, 2009)

Great shots all of them,even those you did not seem to care for. All good, a good variety. Thanks for sharing.

And, special thanks for that L&N shot.

That Sevier Yard shot in Knoxville,on the NS main,as you note,was probably just north of the old Southern passenger station.I went to school in Knoxville for two years but did not have wheels and did not learn much about where local tracks were going.

The L&N trains (down to just two a day by then) went by my dorm window.My dorm was in the stadium at the Univ of Tenn. for any who know the area. The northbound Flamingo, at 11 p.m.ish ,operated like clock work every night.I could have gone to bed by it.

And YES I would like to see the trip reports.

.


----------



## cpamtfan (Aug 14, 2009)

I thought that the VRE had its own holding tracks just past the Amtrak part of the yard :huh: ? The CC was probably a ex-Metroliner car since it already had a pantograph. I saw the car myself in NYP Tuesday and it has all of this cull track geometry stuff as well as club-dinette type leather seats  !


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Aug 14, 2009)

cpamtfan said:


> I thought that the VRE had its own holding tracks just past the Amtrak part of the yard :huh: ? The CC was probably a ex-Metroliner car since it already had a pantograph. I saw the car myself in NYP Tuesday and it has all of this cull track geometry stuff as well as club-dinette type leather seats  !


Well then thats a strong case for it being a former metroliner car. Since thats where the club Dinette seats came from, and the fact it has a pantograph would suggest Metroliner. I forgot the Metroliners were EMUs. A little before my time.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Aug 14, 2009)

By popular demand the written accounts.

Southbound

08/02/09

My trip started at 3:45 AM on August 2, 2009 with a pre-dawn wake up, in order to catch the first New Jersey Transit Northeast Corridor Train. My parents and I left the house at 4:40 AM and began a 35 minute drive down the nearly empty Garden State Parkway toward Metropark, where we could leave our car during our trip. We then made our way to the surprisingly crowded platform. It was 5:12 AM, and there were actually quite a few people waiting for the train. The train showed up on time it was 10 NJT Multilevel cars being pushed by an ALP-46. We took seats in the vestibule area, so we would not have to deal with stairs, and the bags. The conductor soon collected our tickets, and we arrived to a bustling New York Penn Station. It was 6:35 AM on a Sunday, and the place was still a zoo.

I heard the boarding call for regionals heading to Boston and Washington respectfully. Then I heard the boarding call for Cardinal which bought back the memory of me boarding that train nearly a year ago on my first transcontinental train trip. Anyway, no time to get sentimental I was busy trying to decide on what track we would be boarding. This time with no science behind it I situated us between tracks 9/10 and 11/12. Well I guess luck was on my side because at 6:55 the board displayed train 79 the Carolinian would be boarding from track 11! A few short steps and we were only behind 10 or 20 others. It was good enough to ensure we could sit where we wanted.

On the platform we were broken down into groups based on destination. We were placed in the car directly behind the food service car since we were heading to the trains terminus Charlotte. The North Carolina car ended up being about half full, when we pulled out of New York Pennsylvania Station right on time at 7:05 AM.

The trip started out fine for the first time I decided to truly track On-Time-Performance over the journey based on arrival times into the station. We picked up about 12 people during our first station stop in Newark, NJ. We then made my favorite Amtrak speed run tearing across my home state of New Jersey. We were capped by our heritage baggage car from unleashing our true potential being pulled by two AEM-7s. We still made great time while rocking and swaying a little bit, pulling into Trenton right on time at 8:03. Where a down pour started that made it difficult to see through the windows. On our way to Philadelphia we sat in front of the Zoo tower for a few minutes. On our approach I saw an Acela set with its nose cone off. I tried to get a decent shot, but was unsuccessful. We arrived in Philadelphia 30th Street station 10 minutes late. We then continued down the NEC making stops in Wilmington, DE, and Baltimore, MD. There was a ton of MARC equipment sitting around Baltimore, because they don’t have any weekend service.

We got to Washington late, and the power change began almost immediately. As I walked forward I was pleasantly surprised to see that we were being pulled by 2 AEM-7s. They were quickly whisked away, and a single P42 rolled backwards, and with a thud became our new lead engine. There was an ungodly amount of baggage being put on the train in Washington which is what prevented us from leaving on time. The yard crew couldn’t have gotten the power changed any faster, and were undaunted by the rain. A tip of the hat to them and there effort to keep our train moving. After all the baggage was finally loaded we pulled out Washington with a fresh new crew and a lot of new passengers.

They tried very unsuccessfully to assign seats at the gate in Washington. People didn’t seem to take it seriously creating a whirlwind of activity, and 3 different people laying claim to the seat next to me. After the dust settled I ended up next to a seat mate who wouldn’t even give me the time of day. She was 25-30 and had the attention span of a gnat. In the first 10 minutes I knew it was going to be a long 315 miles until she detrained in Cary, NC. After her 15th cell phone call in rapid succession I had heard enough. We were approaching Quantico, VA I decided it was time for lunch. My parents, and I made our way to what the timetable calls a “Dinette” or as its more commonly known an Amfleet I Cafe car. There was difference in the menu from a typical regional cafe. I had a hot dog, pepsi, and pretzels. The rain continued to pour as we made our stop in Fredicksburg, VA. At that moment it clicked in my head. We were on the Virginia Railway express Fredicksburg Line. This line can’t be completed on VRE without an over night stay in the area. I know it doesn’t count toward finishing VRE, something I probably won’t ever even attempt, but it was nice to see the area.

After taking our table as long as it would be polite to do, we returned to our seats. My seat mate was still busy calling every number in her contact list. She was engrossed in her cell phone I stood there for a few minutes before she noticed I wanted to get back to my seat. Luckily, she must not have known a lot of people, because she was running out numbers to call. I just tuned her mindless chatter out and started out the window. Sadly this route really doesn’t have a lot going on in the scenery department which was a little disappointing. A lot of running through backyards, or trees blocking any views. It was still raining, so taking pictures was still a no go.

I know I didn’t fall asleep, but somehow time just evaporated. We were making our stop in Wilson, NC. It was a feeling I can’t describe I was just lost in the train. Almost in a dazed state watching the scenery, and listening to the horn blaring at each grade crossing. The smoke stop in Raleigh was what removed me from this trance like state. I didn’t get off since we were still about 10 minutes down, so they cut the stop down to the minimum. 10 minutes later we pulled into Cary, NC where I felt a sweet release as my seat mate gathered her things and vanished. Never said a word to me, which was fine. Someone that chatty is no fun to talk to I would have ended up knowing more about her life then I know about my own.

I went back to staring out the window although the same feeling never returned. I was surprised that we were this far in the run, and I hadn’t pulled out the laptop or iPod. It was at this point that Twitter kind of took over. I had been tweeting my progress, and Kevin Korell (Superliner Diner), and Jishnu (JIS) had began responding to my tweets and began predicting an on time arrival for my train. Kevin even sent my heart racing when he said a derailment was going to get us Busstituted all the way to Charlotte. Chuljun joined the fun pointing out if my train derailed I would have noticed. If your board on the train I’d recommend Twitter. You can get a pretty interesting debate started between rail fans in real time. I think 5 or 6 forum members ended up exchanging tweets with me. (Okay no more Twitter)

The rest of the trip I was treated to a concert by someone who didn’t quite get the memo about headphones. He was using his laptop speakers to treat all 60 of us in the car to his favorite rap music filled with swear words, and sexual references. The conductor said something to him twice, but he was undeterred. It was really annoying to hear the music in the first place, but there were kids in the car that don’t need to hear that stuff. We decided to have dinner in the cafe to get away from the music. I had a mini pizza, pepsi, and garden salad. I still am not sure what I like about those pizzas, but I can’t stop eating them.

We returned to our seats around High Point, NC still 10 minutes late. The music was still playing much to my dismay. I still wasn’t going to break down and get the iPod out. I had made it this far why give in now. Luckily he got off in Salisbury and the car returned to its quiet state. I wish the conductor had done more, but what could I have done? Tolerance.

We got to Charlotte 8 minutes late. Didn’t really look around the station much as we walked through and got into a taxi. We got to the hotel where the lady at the desk was very friendly, and thanks to my dads platinum status with Holiday Inn we were upgraded to the presidential suite for the low price of $98 a night. It was ridiculous for one night, but it was a good experience.

NOTE(S): I wrote this report a week after the fact so thats what stuck out most in my mind. I didn’t do much editing to the report so please excuse any mistakes. I am writing it aboard my return train 

Thanks so much for reading! You can keep up with my travels live on Twitter as I always update my signature when I will be on a train.

Northbound

08/08/09

The Southbound trip started much like the Northbound trip a very early morning. We decided to get to the station around 7:25 so we arranged for a taxi to be at the hotel at 7 AM. We were ready and downstairs at 7. The hotel arranged for a car service, which was nice, but I figured oh man thats going to be more then the $10 cab ride. Well since we weren’t going to the airport the guy had no idea how to price it, so said $7 bucks. With the tip it turned out to be less the the cab, and was a much nice ride. That was a good start to what would be a good day on the rails.

The station was very crowded, although not many people were actually riding the train. It felt everyone in the station had 3 or 4 family members or close friends there for support. There were several of the North Carolina volunteers around. With luggage tags. They seemed to be a little over zealous about them. Going as far as making a lady put one on her purse. Then I found another Amtrak item for the Ebay watch list. The Amtrak Crew bag tags.

The boarding process went pretty smoothly. They called for business class first which was about 10 or people. I braced myself for a large crush when they called for coach boarding, but it wasn’t that bad. Well compared to a NYP call it was nothing. People split from their family groups, and I realized only about a 1/4 of the people in the station were actually getting on the train. Good news! On the way out we walked past the baggage that hadn’t been loaded yet, wow this train was just getting started, and there was already a baggage mountain. We were again placed in the points north of Washington car. They had almost every row with a sign over it saying “Reserved for Parties of Two” this was a nice touch for the groups traveling together, but they had a little to many. We found 2 empty rows across from each other. We sat on the same sides so we could see both sides, and compare. I simply slid the Reserved sign into my bag. The car got pretty full although very few would be going to New York. Most were Baltimore, Philly, and Trenton.

Right on time I heard two blasts from our engine 135 and we were on our way. Norfolk Southern was being good to us right at the start, as they had an Intermodal divert through the yard, so we would not start out late. I feel that CSX dispatchers should be forced to spend 1 week a year at the NS dispatch center, and take notes on how to handle trains.

We breezed through North Carolina loosing a few minutes here and there. I did take good notes on On Time Performance, but of course I now can’t locate the timetable I used. At Greensboro I would receive my seatmate for the next 12 hours. He sat down took 2 pills, and slept. After Selma-Smithfield my parents signaled we should head to the cafe car for lunch. I tried to wake my seatmate, but he was really sleeping. I said forget it and just stepped over him carefully.

Lunch in the cafe in North Carolina could nothing be finer  (Bad Joke) Seriously I will be glad when some diner-lites make an appearance on this medium distance trains. I ordered a Cheeseburger, Pepsi, and Chips. The cheeseburger was pretty good when you think about how its made. It wasn’t the best burger I’ve ever had, but I’ve had a lot worse. I drew lunch out as long as possible knowing the longest no stop stretch was coming up. To me that is the worst part, a 100 mile stretch with no stops even in a sleeper it makes me go a little stir crazy.

Went back to my seat some time after Wilson. Luckily, I somehow managed to fall asleep with out reclining in an Amfleet I seat. Well that knocked an hour off the no step situation. After 20 minutes of looking out the window I snapped. I needed to take a break, we were late and I wanted to know by how much. I got over my still dead to the world seatmate, and made it to the cafe. Got a Pepsi, and a box of cookies. Then settled down at a table.

It made things fine I guess its because I could stretch my legs all the way out under the table. I then began my attempt at small talk with the crew. Wearing a Norfolk Southern T-Shirt I think was the reason they were so respective. I started with, “CSX nailed us with a Heat Orders didn’t they?”

Assistant Conductor, “Yup, what made you think so?”

Me, “Its CSX? What can you expect?”

Head Conductor laughing, “Well it only gets better we have slow orders ahead we’ll doing 40 for a long time.”

It was all bad news for getting to New York on time, but the crew was impressed with my knowledge of railroad operations, and my Amtrak knowledge. Made me think what they must say to Alan, when he talks to a crew  . Anyway we finally made it Petersburg, VA now the rest of the ride wouldn’t bother me much because there would be plenty of stops. Went back to my seat after the stretch stop in Richmond where my dad said he figured I upgraded myself to Business class.

My seatmate had woken up in Richmond, and went to the cafe for awhile. The rest of Virginia was pretty much all the same. Made our stops all about 20 minutes behind. Quantico was our most popular stop with 20 or so people boarding, most were military. My travel companion on the Capitol limited last month made the 5 minute drive from his house to wave at me from the platform in Alexandria.

When we pulled into Washington Union Station we were 22 minutes late. Was excited to see the Pacific Patrol car, and Corridor Clipper coupled together and sitting in the station/yard area. Snapped a shot or 2 of each. Now only Amtrak one off car I am missing that I can think of anyway is Beech Grove.

 After the pictures I walked over to watch the power change. Conductor was really cool about the few of us interested and let us get pretty close. Didn’t care walked past the baggage car. After the HEP connection was made I headed back to my seat. The row behind my parents had opened up so I took my stuff and slid behind them.

The rest of the run our engineer was working on getting us back on time. We got down to about 10 minutes late out of Philadelphia. Where the train had pretty much emptied, the entire last coach had no one in it. I smiled as I stood in it, realizing this was probably as close as I’ve gotten to having a “Private Car”.

My absolute favorite part of the Northeast Corridor was coming up and I couldn’t wait. I could tell our engineer was not going to disappoint. We couldn’t get up to 125 with our baggage car, but it was still a great run. We ripped across my home state in 47 minutes. It was great although it was starting to get to dark to really enjoy. Pulled into Newark just 8 minutes behind. I took the time plan on what NJT commuter train we would need to get home. I said there was a 9:12 depending on if we could make up the time otherwise it would close. Otherwise it was a 9:52 unless we wanted to get of here in Newark. Luckily my dad agreed with staying on Amtrak  Yes it would mean getting home later but then I wouldn’t have finished train 80.

As we left Newark I began to realize this was it. I don’t have any other paid Amtrak reservations until October 30th when I make my way to the Amtrak Unlimited Gathering in Boston. Meaning I was going to fall short of my 5,000 mile goal for the summer. Guess I have to plan a trip 

I got so distracted thinking of a good trip to take I didn’t realize it until we went into the tunnel, WE WERE GOING TO BE EARLY! This is a first for me and Amtrak. We came to a stop and the doors opened 4 minutes ahead of the advertised 9:02 arrival! It was great not only were we early we could connect to the earlier train with no problem. I really wanted to thank the engineer who did a great job getting the time down. I know some of it is padding, but he still made the effort.

We connected to the 9:12 New Jersey Transit Northeast Corridor local making all stops to Trenton. About 50 minutes later we came to the platform at Metropark where our car was. I noticed we stepped off the train the same time the later train would have left New York. We made it to the parking garage where our car was safe and sound. We then headed down the parkway and back home.

Thanks for reading the Northbound report is much better then the southbound I think anyway. I am sorry for any mistakes that are there. I am working on my writing, but I am only 17 some of you have many many more years of practice.

Thanks so much for reading!

Steve


----------



## MrFSS (Aug 14, 2009)

Stephen - great reports. Yes - keep working on the writing skills as they will reward you later in life. Have you thought about using a report such as this as an English project in school. Why not earn a grade for doing something you like.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Aug 14, 2009)

MrFSS said:


> Stephen - great reports. Yes - keep working on the writing skills as they will reward you later in life. Have you thought about using a report such as this as an English project in school. Why not earn a grade for doing something you like.


Yes most of my trip reports get placed on my blog on my high schools newspaper website, after someone edits them of course :lol:


----------



## AlanB (Aug 14, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> cpamtfan said:
> 
> 
> > I thought that the VRE had its own holding tracks just past the Amtrak part of the yard :huh: ? The CC was probably a ex-Metroliner car since it already had a pantograph. I saw the car myself in NYP Tuesday and it has all of this cull track geometry stuff as well as club-dinette type leather seats  !
> ...


Just to be clear, there are cars that were built for the PRR's Metroliner service and then there were Amfleet cars that were used in Metroliner service. They are not the same thing, although being built by Budd, they do look similar. But the Metroliner cars were EMU cars that did not require a locomotive to haul them. All but 17 of those cars have now been retired from normal passenger service. The bulk of those remaining are the cab cars used on the Keystones and sometimes the Vermonter. One is the Conference car.

As I mentioned above, I suspect that the CC is also a former Metroliner car, and IIRC so is Beech Grove. They are on the active roster, but not as "passenger" cars. They are listed as company service cars.

Then there are the Amfleets that were used to run the Metroliner service after most of the "Metroliner" cars were retired. It's from those Amfleets, and specifically the First Class cars, that the current seats being used in the Club-Dinettes came from.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 14, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> Right on time I heard two blasts from our engine 135 and we were on our way. Norfolk Southern was being good to us right at the start, as they had an Intermodal divert through the yard, so we would not start out late. I feel that CSX dispatchers should be forced to spend 1 week a year at the NS dispatch center, and take notes on how to handle trains.


No, please, no. CSX might learn how to make things even worse for Amtrak if they watch how NS dispatches the line into Chicago. I've been on more delayed trains going to/from Chicago thanks to NS dispatchers working the line through Indiana.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Aug 14, 2009)

AlanB said:


> Just to be clear, there are cars that were built for the PRR's Metroliner service and then there were Amfleet cars that were used in Metroliner service. They are not the same thing, although being built by Budd, they do look similar. But the Metroliner cars were EMU cars that did not require a locomotive to haul them. All but 17 of those cars have now been retired from normal passenger service. The bulk of those remaining are the cab cars used on the Keystones and sometimes the Vermonter. One is the Conference car.
> As I mentioned above, I suspect that the CC is also a former Metroliner car, and IIRC so is Beech Grove. They are on the active roster, but not as "passenger" cars. They are listed as company service cars.
> 
> Then there are the Amfleets that were used to run the Metroliner service after most of the "Metroliner" cars were retired. It's from those Amfleets, and specifically the First Class cars, that the current seats being used in the Club-Dinettes came from.


Oh okay thanks didn't realize Amfleets ran with Metroliners guess I thought they were like the Acela, fixed sets.



AlanB said:


> No, please, no. CSX might learn how to make things even worse for Amtrak if they watch how NS dispatches the line into Chicago. I've been on more delayed trains going to/from Chicago thanks to NS dispatchers working the line through Indiana.


:lol: I guess I've just had good luck with NS so far then.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 14, 2009)

Great writing young man, remember to take a trip on 8/20 if you can for the Bonus points????,

and @ the least youll have a train fix!!!


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Aug 14, 2009)

Great report.And of course I caught the joke about "nothing could be finer".


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Aug 14, 2009)

Bill Haithcoat said:


> Great report.And of course I caught the joke about "nothing could be finer".


Thanks for both replies. I figured a little humor couldn't hurt :lol:


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Aug 14, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> Great writing young man, remember to take a trip on 8/20 if you can for the Bonus points????,and @ the least youll have a train fix!!!


I'll actually be flying on 8/20   :lol: :lol:


----------

